# ayuda con kernel

## jimena05

hola configure el kernel y cuando le doy la instrucción de make && make modules_install

me marca error dice que use el cpu equivocada y que x86_64 no soporta las instrucciones 

lo estoy haciendo en maquina virtual de 32 bits y baje un stage para 32 bits esto quiere decir

que tengo que bajar el de 64 e iniciar todo desde cero ??

----------

## Stolz

Pues depende de lo que quieras debes empezar de nuevo o no.

¿quieres instalar Gentoo en 32 bits o en 64 bits?

Si es en 64 bits sí debes empezar desde cero. Crea la máquina virtual en 64 bits, baja un stage para 64 bits y repite la instalación.

Si es en 32 bits, entonces no debes empezar desde cero porque has hecho casi todo bien. Solo ha fallado la elección del tipo de procesador al configurar tu Kernel. En ese caso, en el menú de configuración del kernel (Processor type and features  --->  Processor family (Core 2/newer Xeon)  --->) escoge un procesador de 32 bits.

----------

## jimena05

ya lo hice y me sigue marcando el mismo error 

error:CPU you selected does not support x86 64 instruction set

/*

scripts/Makefile.build:293: recipe for target 'usr/initramfs_data.o' failded

make [1]:*** [usr/initramfs_data.o] Error 1

Makefile: 937: recipe for target 'usr' failed

make [2]: *** [usr] Error 2

 :Sad: 

Estos son los errores que me salen la verdad necesito ayuda 

lo hice tal cual el manual y no entiendo porque sale esto

----------

## quilosaq

Si quieres obtener un sistema Gentoo de 32bits tendrás que usar un CD de instalacion de 32bits y desde él hacer chroot al directorio donde habrás desplegado el stage3, que también tiene que ser de 32bits. Dinos el nombre de los archivos que utilizas para el CD y el stage.

----------

## jimena05

estoy utilizando stage3 i686 y el iso es x86 lo estoy haciendo en maquina virtual vmware 

mi computadora es de 64 pero estoy trabajando sobre maquina virtual

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a borrar cualquier configuración anterior en las fuentes de kernel con el comando 

```
make mrproper
```

 Ten en cuenta que se perderá cualquier configuración que hayas hecho.

Configura de nuevo con make menuconfig y prueba si funciona make.

----------

## jimena05

pero entonces no afecta que este en maquina virtual de 32 y mi computadora sea 64bits 

o a que se debe mi error ?

----------

## i92guboj

Hay algo raro ahí.

La compilación te dice que tu cpu no soporta 64 bits.

Si, de verdad te has descargado el stage correcto de 32 bits, entonces el problema puede venir porque hayas copiado el .config de tu sistema de 64 bits al de 32, o porque el árbol del kernel que estás usando sea copiado de una máquina de 64 bits. En cualquier caso lo mejor es que borres /usr/src/linux (o donde sea que esté ese kernel) y empieces de cero.

Recuerda: ni los árboles de fuentes del kernel ni las configs se pueden compartir entre máquinas de diferente arquitectura.

----------

